# Bequemes Gaiming Headset gesucht.



## EddyEdik (14. Januar 2012)

Hallöchen.
Ich habe zurzeit ein G35 welches ich auch eignetich so ganz mag.
Leider ist es mir nach 1 Jahr zu unbequem geworden d.h. die Ohrpostler sind ein wenig eigedürckt so dass man mit seinen Ohren leicht an den Lautsprecherschutz kommt.
Dieses stört mich wenn ich das Headset so 1 Stunde auf hab.

Bis jetzt hatte ich auch das Roccat Kave dieses hat zwar sehr gute Ohrmuscheln aber der Bügel oben ist auf dauer unerträglich.

Das Medusa NX 5.1 fande ich bei einem Freund ganz bequem da es auch leicht ist.
Laut fande ich es auch (Das G35 ist bei einigen Aktionen echt leise und sehr Bassschwach neigt immer dazu zu verzerren).

Könnt ihr mir noch laute und Bequeme Headsets empfehlen ?


----------



## Darkseth (14. Januar 2012)

1. Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?

2. Hast du eine Soundkarte, wenn ja, welche?

3. Musst bedenken, dass Headsets (besonders wenns so ein dummes "gamer-Produkt" ist) ein sschlechtes P/L verhältniss haben. z.B. ein 20€ Superlux Kopfhörer klingt ähnlich gut wie ein Logitech G35, welches 100€ kostet. ein Ansteckmikro gibts für 7€. sogar mit dem glaub 35€ Antlion Modmic, und einer Soundkarte wäre man noch billiger dran und hat trotzdem noch um einiges besseren Sound vor Allem durch die Soundkarte^^

Da du aber schon ein G35 hast, wäre ein Superlux keine verbesserung, allerdings auch kleine verschlechterung im Klang. Ob der bequemer ist, musst du selbst ausprobieren.

Falls du aber sogar 150€ ausgeben willst, bekommst du da schon Klanglich was um welten besseres als das G35


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Januar 2012)

1. Guck mal in meine Signatur, also am besten einen Hifi-Kopfhörer + Mikro kaufen 

2. Wie viel willst du ausgeben?


----------



## EddyEdik (14. Januar 2012)

Ausgeben eigentlich so um die 100€
Soundkarte habe ich nur den Onbaord Realtek schrott.
Weil das G35 ja eine intigrierte hat.


----------



## BigT72 (15. Januar 2012)

Habe mir heute das sennheiser pc 360 bei ebay für 130€ neu mit Rechnung gekauft, und bin echt begeistert davon.

Hatte davor das sennheiser pc 160 was auch sehr gut ist.


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2012)

Nur ist das PC 360 für sich genommen sehr überteuert.

Lies mal den Erfahrungsbericht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...karte-zu-sennheiser-pc-360-a.html#post3377421

P.S. Du darfst dich gerne mal bei mir melden und in Gröpelingen gegen einen AKG K601 plus Modmic vergleichen. Der K601 kostet gleich viel, wird dein HEadset aber als Vorspeise frühstücken. Hier steht auch noch ein Pärchen Nubox 681, also wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich!


----------



## PEG96 (15. Januar 2012)

Also laut einem link aus dem Hifi-Forum, der auf das Head-Fi verweist, müsste das pc360 auf einem Hd555 oder hd595 bassieren. Somit ist es mmn. nicht stark überteuert. Sicherlich löst ein k601 besser auf, nur ist da dann wieder die Frage ob einem die Abstimmiung gefällt.
Schau mal in meine Signatur, da ist auch ein Erfahrungsbericht, der dir weiterhelfen könnte.

BTW hat der k601 das gleiche Kopfband wie der k701?
MfG PEG


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2012)

Nein, hat er nicht. Das Kopfband ist glatt, ohne diese Noppen.


----------



## Joker_68 (15. Januar 2012)

Meine Empfehlung: G35... Stört bei mir auch nach stundenlangem daddeln nicht und ist vom Klang einfach genial! Tests dazu gibts ja zur Genüge ... Am besten du gehst einfach mal in einen Laden und testest mehrere durch, da es ja doch sehr auf Ohrenform, Kopfform etc ankommt


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2012)

@Joker


Epic Fail! Der TE hat gerade ein G35, welches er loswerden will. Und zum Klang:

[Erfahrungsbericht] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35 und Creative Fatal1ty

Für mich ist das G35 _*keine*_ Empfehlung, wenn Wert auf ein gutes P/L legt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2012)

Wenns unebdingt ein Headset sein soll, schmeiss ich mal das Sharkoon X-Tatic Rev III Digital in die Runde.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (15. Januar 2012)

Ich nutze seit zwei Monaten das Sennheiser PC 163D. Am PC nutze ich das Roccat Kave, welches vermutlich noch unbequemer ist als das G35. Das 163D nutze ich am Laptop. Es hat wie das G35 auch eine USB Soundkarte und simuliert Surround-Sound ganz gut. Es ist superleicht und bequem, du merkst nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr das du es trägst. Es sitzt etwas locker, sodass es bei hektischen Kopfbewegungen verrutschen kann.
Der Klang ist auch super, bin also rundum zufrieden.

Preis liegt bei 80 - 100 Euro. Ob dieser gerechtfertigt ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich halte die P/L für in Ordnung.


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2012)

> Preis liegt bei 80 - 100 Euro. Ob dieser gerechtfertigt ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich halte die P/L für in Ordnung.


Vermutlich ist das P/L ganz und garnicht in Ordnung, wenn man den Klang als Maßstab nimmt. Bisher ist mir kein Headset begegnet, welches es gegen eine gleich teure Kombination aus Hifi Kopfhörer und Mikro aufnehmen könnte.


----------



## Infin1ty (15. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht fragen wir den TO dann doch mal ob er das überhaupt 
möchte. 

@TO: Außer Komfort spricht nichts für ein Headset. Ich würde wirklich
KH + Mic + SK empfehlen.


----------



## Frzn (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn es wirklich ein Headset sein MUSS, dann würde ich das Razer Carcharias nennen, kam mir persönlich sehr bequem vor, hab's aber nur kurz bei einem Kumpel getestet.
Kann mich sonst nur meinen Vorpostern anschließen, Headsets haben ein ganz schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis, darum fährst du bpsw. mit Superlux 681, Asus Xonar DG und 'nem Modmic oder Zalman Mic wesentlich besser, günstiger, und bequem ist es auch noch (das Wochenende gerade erst hart Mw3 gesuchtet, ich merk das Teil nicht mehr auf dem Kopf).
Das würde dann ca. 60€ mit Zalman-Ansteckmikro kosten. Den Preis vom Modmic habe ich gerade nicht richtig im Kopf, zumal das auch in $ angegeben ist, kostet aber damit glaube ich um die 75-80€.

@Madz: Wieviel hattest du für's MM bezahlt? Irgendwie spinnt mein Google gerade rum und spuckt mir die Seite nicht aus


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2012)

AntLion Audio ModMic | The Attachable Boom Microphone For Headsets Ich habe 34€ bezahlt.


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Januar 2012)

kauf dir den *superlux hd681* bei thomann.de für *~20€* (wenn dir der sound nicht gefällt schickst du es einfach zurück!!)


bin vom kave zum superlux umgestiegen und der soundunterschied in verbindung mit meiner asus xonar dx ist bei musik, filmen und im game wirklich grandios!! 

dazu gönnst du dir noch ein mic und schon hast du alles was du brauchst für "nen appel und nen ei".. 
(mic suche ich allerdings selber noch.......)

anmerken möchte ich noch, dass der kopfhörer wirklich super angenehm sitzt!!


----------



## EddyEdik (16. Januar 2012)

Danke PeG für den Tipp.
Habe mir das Superlux bestellt.
Ein günstiges Standmic habe ich zuhause noch gefunden für Skype und Ts reicht das.


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Januar 2012)

EddyEdik schrieb:


> Danke PeG für den Tipp.
> Habe mir das Superlux bestellt.
> Ein günstiges Standmic habe ich zuhause noch gefunden für Skype und Ts reicht das.


 
kein thema!! viel spaß mit dem kopfhörer!! 
welches denn?? hätte zwar lieber ein ansteck mic, aber finde nicht so recht eins..


----------



## EddyEdik (16. Januar 2012)

Ist nur sonen billiges Standmic von Hama damals ausm MediaM.. 
Danke  
Habe es auch genommen weil ich immer mit Tomann zurfrieden war.


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2012)

Welchen Superlux hast du bestellt?


----------



## EddyEdik (16. Januar 2012)

Das HD 681 Für 19,90


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Januar 2012)

es gibt ja noch zwei weitere versionen, deswegen wird madz gefragt haben.. soll heißen, sofern dir das hd681 nicht zusagt, kannst du es ja zunächst gegen eine der anderen versionen austauschen..

aber ich persönlich finde den sound wirklich sehr gut..


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2012)

Es gibt noch den drei verschiedene, welche alle anders abgestimmt sind.


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Januar 2012)

3 sogar okay.. 

das die anders abgestimmt sind meinte ich ja, und wenn dem threadsteller die "normale" version nicht passt, kann er ja bei thomann fröhlich hin und her probieren.. (sofern die modelle verfügbar sind)


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2012)

Also ingesamt drei.


----------



## _PeG_ (16. Januar 2012)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> es gibt ja noch zwei weitere versionen, deswegen wird madz gefragt haben..


 
na hab ich doch gesagt


----------



## Frzn (16. Januar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> AntLion Audio ModMic | The Attachable Boom Microphone For Headsets Ich habe 34€ bezahlt.



Danke .


----------



## orhan88 (22. Januar 2012)

AKG GHS 1 soll ja auch gut sein, also ich werde es mir holen.


----------

